# fishing wed... anyone want to go?



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

ozello is fishing paradise,  go slow if you dont know the area 
  lots of limestone to do the propella' crunch on :'(..
  i fish from the john brown rd.  ramp lots and have had good luck everywhere.
            good luck to ya        -anytide


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

anytide- thanks... I went to ozello once, and without a push pole, I didnt feel comfortable checking the area out all too well... Caught a few small trout and saw some reds i some REALLY skinny stuff out of my range...


----------

